# Tv Samsung mod. tx-p2011 fallas de video



## Alberto Villarroel (Mar 22, 2014)

Buenos dias tengo un tv Samsung Mod. TX-P2011 con falla de video, enciende con las lineas de retardo, cambia de canalaes y tiene audio, pero no sale el video. Cambie el condensador de video, el voltaje +B es de 125v, el de video 175, cambie la eprom 24C04 y no consigo eliminar la falla. Agradezco a quien pueda darme una ayuda para solucionar esta falla. Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2014)

revisa el amplificador de video,
esa falla la e visto en tv que en lugar de transistor ,llevan un ic de amplificador de video


----------



## Alberto Villarroel (Mar 22, 2014)

Los voltajes en el amplificador de video estan normales 175v ahora recien me doy cuenta que si muevo el focus desaparecen las rayas de retardo y la pantalla queda con un azul claro pero sin el video aun cuando continua el audio del canal normal. Lo que no se si es necesario cambiar el integrado de video el TDA6107JF


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2014)

bien,ya lo tenes encaminado


----------



## Alberto Villarroel (Mar 25, 2014)

Le cambie la memoria y la mande a programar, hice el cambio y ahora noto que bajando el escreen la imagen sale en forma alternativa nitida y normal pero se va y viene. Lo que pretendo ahora es cambiar el integrado de video y ver si todo se arregla. Seguiremos manteniendo el contaco. Gracias



Al parecer hubo un nuevo cambio, deje el aparato encendido por media hora y la imagen se estabilizo, lo apague y encendi varias veces y todo normal. Desenchufe el TV espere un minuto enchufe de nuevo y todo normal creo que todo quedo resuelto de todas maneras esta bajo prueba. Agradezco la colaboracion de todos y estamos prestos a colaborar con Uds. hasto luego GRACIAS


----------

